# Sponsorship



## Cass Kindred (Sep 30, 2013)

Hello,

I was wondering if i can sponsor my partner on my disability pension if i get a loan from my bank, because i think you have to get above wage minimum? Or can i get a joint AoS with a friend or family member? I heard that they don't do AoS now, is that true?


----------

